# Considering putting together a Columbia Fire-Arrow; need some parts though



## jpromo (Oct 4, 2011)

Got this straightbar frame combo that I haven't dated yet; 59-60ish? I have a '63 girls donor for wheelset and some other parts but I'll need to find some parts. Most importantly will be an original paint red men's fork, chrome front pinched style fender, chainguard. Bell half-tank not important unless someone had one lying around! I just want to mock something up to make a rider out of. Thanks much! I always have stuff for trade as well if you're looking for anything.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 5, 2011)

My thread in buy-sell-trade has a 24" Columbia fender. I don't know if thats the size you need, though.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 5, 2011)

Ah, too bad; It's a 26".


----------



## partsguy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh, what style of chaingaurd will you need? I have a Columbia gaurd come to think of it, I forgot post it. PM me if interested.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice start hope you find parts I have had a hell of a time trying to find anything tank related.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah those half tanks sure are cool too. I had a ladies bike with one; built in bell was awesome.

I had most of a '62 ladies Columbia lying around--enough to make a rough rider out of this '58 Fire-Arrow.. better than sitting on my garage floor for sure.


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 31, 2011)

*Firearrow*

This one was on ebay.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=180744095110


----------



## jpromo (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah that's a cool bike. Too bad It's just outside of driving distance and just too high on price.


----------



## vincev (Oct 31, 2011)

yea,price was firm and it is a long drive for me.I think the price is a bit high since there is really nothing really popping out even though a nice complete bike.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 3, 2011)

The ladies tanks are smaller than the men's also. Those bells are LOUD!!!


----------

